# Tn23's ADA Shrimp River



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't see many ADA tank journals on BCA, so I'll share mine and hopefully more will pop up 

Took me along time to decide how to scape the tank, been browsing online and originally wanted to try the ever so popular iwagumi scape in this tank but I failed. In the end I did some random scape and it looks ok IMO. 

Equipment:
ADA 60P Tank.
12/16 Lily Pipes
2213 Ehiem Filters

Livestock:
20 Painted Fire Reds (more like 100+ babies now)
10 Galaxy Rasboras
5 Chili Rasboras

Plants:
Weeping Moss
Mini Pellia
Mermaid Weed
HC (hemianthus callitrichoides)
UG (utricularia graminifolia)

Now for some pictures!

Tank was purchased back in May 2010.









ADA substrate as well Type II powder









ADA tanks have awesome build quality!









Ehiem Filter I'm running on the tank









Hard scape without water.









About a month after being setup









3 months being setup









6 months being setup, and some algae on the side......









Little mountain on the right side









and the not so popular foreground plant UG









The tank has grown a lot more since, these pictures are about 3-4 months old now. I'll snap some more and update the thread as I get a chance.

The painted fire reds seem to be loving the tank, all the female adults are constantly berried and babies are happily swimming about in the tank. 

Thanks for looking! Comments are welcome.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

wow we finally get to see your tank, looks good mang!

what kind of light is that? says aqua japan...is it from ebay? T5 or pc?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

wow man, thats beautiful!

are you finding it a pain to keep the white rock river from mixing?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

nice tank(s) gonna be nice watching the moss grow on that wood
did i see a spare dslr sitting on a tripod in the background? someones got some $$$


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

great looking tank!


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> wow man, thats beautiful!
> 
> are you finding it a pain to keep the white rock river from mixing?


Neven: It is sometimes you gotta take tweezers and pick up the little pebbles it sucks 

Mferko: I didn't even notice the tripod and my dslr there, you got some good eyes.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> nice tank(s) gonna be nice watching the moss grow on that wood
> did i see a spare dslr sitting on a tripod in the background? someones got some $$$


Umm...it's an ADA tank, so that goes without saying.

Tn - did you mail order the tank? I also really like your light. I'm thinking about getting an ADA. Did you consider the GLA or UpAqua tanks?


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice tank setup, what is the plant called behind the ug?


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Gary: I considered the GLA tanks actually and almost got one however my friend had something being shipped here from ada in the states and I tagged along. I recently picked up another tank JUST like the ada tank off jiang604 its quality and build is almost on par if not the same as the ADA tank. He has 2 he's getting rid of so I picked 1 up. Grab the other one while it last someone 

Ashley: the plant behind the UG is actually HC.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> He has 2 he's getting rid of so I picked 1 up. Grab the other one while it last someone


I know. I found the thread and when I scrolled to the bottom you had already grabbed the one I wanted. I am looking for a cube for my office. That's ok. It's not an arm and a leg for a small one so I'm sure I can get Pat to bring one in.


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

i like the ug where did you get it


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm selling some of mine, its starting to grow out past the substrate so I need to trim. I'll have a few portions up for grabs but some is already on hold as a few members have PM'd me already.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow. Beautiful Tank.

I am looking into getting some nice plants to decorate my 10g CRS tank.

Could you tell me what is the name of the plant that I circled in my attachment?

I guess it is UG (utricularia graminifolia). Where can I get a couple of plants?

Thanks

Wayne.



Tn23 said:


> I don't see many ADA tank journals on BCA, so I'll share mine and hopefully more will pop up
> 
> Took me along time to decide how to scape the tank, been browsing online and originally wanted to try the ever so popular iwagumi scape in this tank but I failed. In the end I did some random scape and it looks ok IMO.
> 
> ...


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Utricularia graminifolia


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the plant name.

It says this plant is Carnivorous. It sounds like it is going to eat my CRS.


neven said:


> Utricularia graminifolia


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep thats UG. I got one or two 2x2 patches I can sell depending on if the other members come pick it up first. if your interested send me a PM. I'm not sure where you can buy UG from, perhaps other members have some?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i believe tropica has UG, but i may be wrong, thats the worst case scenerio though


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Believe it or not Thomas got a few strands of UG from me back in the summer last year, somehow his tank exploded with the stuff and I got some back.

I can't believe form 12 leaflets it has grown out to a few large colonies, once the UG settles in a tank it takes off, I have alot now aswell thanks to Thomas!!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

yea its one of those plants that if you hit its ideal conditions its really invasive. Saw someones tank that took 3 weeks to take over his substrate. of course this was a high light high co2 set up


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> yea its one of those plants that if you hit its ideal conditions its really invasive. Saw someones tank that took 3 weeks to take over his substrate. of course this was a high light high co2 set up


UG and downoi were plants that grew like weeds back in the day, for me anyways and then slowly got thinned out, now they are starting to make a comeback....it's funny how supply and demand works!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Yea the book i have for aqua scaping raves about glosso, but it died out in popularity about 2-3 years back because HC became the new in thing, now its UG, everyone wants UG, HC is gettin put on the back burner by many. Also i've noticed glosso coming into popularity again. I love watching the trends, and love watching the trend setters specifically.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to say, I am a sucker for plants....especially foreground plants like the ones you mentioned.

Hc, glosso, UG are awesome in shrimp tanks as the shrimps love to pick them!


----------



## beijing2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Amazing...Tn23 admiring every moment of it.
wish I could afford shipping from San Fran AFA  since we dun have the connections here in Toronto. Over here, Big Al's gets UG once or twice a year, believe it or not. They're local distributors of Tropica.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

^ my friend in to orders from ADA and gets his soil shipped there, its pricey but I think you boys over on the GTA forum should just do a group by and purchase stuff from ADA and save on shipping together. 

Thanks everyone for the warm comments. 

Going to add some recent pictures of this tank soon, its EXPLODED with painted fire reds lately.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> Gary: I considered the GLA tanks actually and almost got one however my friend had something being shipped here from ada in the states and I tagged along. I recently picked up another tank JUST like the ada tank off jiang604 its quality and build is almost on par if not the same as the ADA tank. He has 2 he's getting rid of so I picked 1 up. Grab the other one while it last someone
> 
> Ashley: the plant behind the UG is actually HC.


wow really? Didn't really look like HC, looks more like dwarf bonsai...


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Ballin' Thomas, love the tank and the scape...


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ashley: Its nana petite if thats what your talking about if its not the HC.
Stephen: Thanks, but its not 'ballin' at all compared to those 10 Black King Kong shrimps you got bro


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> Ashley: Its nana petite if thats what your talking about if its not the HC.
> Stephen: Thanks, but its not 'ballin' at all compared to those 10 Black King Kong shrimps you got bro


Hahahaha 10? where did you get that info? One just died now LOL from molting...


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

MananaP said:


> Hahahaha 10? where did you get that info? One just died now LOL from molting...


Oh no sorry to hear Stephan!!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> Little mountain on the right side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE that is sick! keep up the good work bro.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

You should put up the photo you showed me Jan 16 

UG is actually a lot easier to grow than HC.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

wow, very impressive tank.


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Amazing tank! 
I love the white river you got goin on!


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

nice tank!!! i tried sending you a pm with a few questions but your box is full


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking pretty sweet, Thomas. Nice PFR's. My colony is also expolding ATM.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

^sorry its been cleared, everyones been PMing about UG 

Stuart: Thanks  I need to come by and see your tanks again one day.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Back in 2005 Oliver Knott set up an amazing tank with this stuff.
I was after this tank it seemed everyone on planted tank was looking for the stuff.
96 Liter Photo Gallery by Oliver Knott the aqua creator at pbase.com

His pictures are amazing and some great inspiration for planted tanks.
Worth a look Oliver Knott the aqua creator's Photo Galleries at pbase.com


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

davej: wow Oliver Knotts work is amazing. I love the UG after its fully grown in, looks amazing its just like grass in your tank 

So after some PMs and questions. I just wanted to let some people that are interested in this plant know regardless that it says UG is a carnivorous plant I would like to clarify that the UG will "NOT" eat your Shrimps ......... and here are some photos that I snapped quickly with my cell phone to show some of you guys my shrimps walk,sleep and eat all over it.


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Very nice dude i like the set up you just might of got me into planted tanks...


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Thomas:

Thanks for the photos. For now I think I like to pass on the UG because it may take over my 10 g tank(takes away all the nutrients from other plants).

My Glossostigma elatinoides is growing well and it looks nice.

I just want to buy 3 yellow shrimps for now.

Wayne.



Tn23 said:


> davej: wow Oliver Knotts work is amazing. I love the UG after its fully grown in, looks amazing its just like grass in your tank
> 
> So after some PMs and questions. I just wanted to let some people that are interested in this plant know regardless that it says UG is a carnivorous plant I would like to clarify that the UG will "NOT" eat your Shrimps ......... and here are some photos that I snapped quickly with my cell phone to show some of you guys my shrimps walk,sleep and eat all over it.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Phillyb: I hope you do get into planted tanks, they are amazing and very relaxing to watch (when your not working on them )


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I want to see current pics of the tank!


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

The ones I posted last night were really recent, like 10hours fresh! as current as it can get


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice set up you got there...thanks for sharing


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Full tank shots I wanna see, dont hold out on us Mang!!


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe if you came over and took them for me. Limited to cell phone pictures as I can operate the dslr with 1 hand for the time being


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> Maybe if you came over and took them for me. Limited to cell phone pictures as I can operate the dslr with 1 hand for the time being


Hahah ok I will come over tomorrow with my camera! After your done school, should I bring my tripod?


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sure bring your BDE too please, thanks.


----------

